# Travel and Working, Internet options



## Danny Stokes (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi  everyone! Newbies here... my husband and I just bought our first camper trailer to start traveling. We both work from home (billing and healthcare analytics) and will be working while we are traveling. Our plans are to leave on the weekend, get set up, work during the day and enjoy the area we are in during the evening.

Does anyone else work while traveling? What are your experiences with RV camp sites WiFi? Are there other feasible options? We are working with our hot spot to see what our daily data usage is for our back up, not sure how far 20 GBs will go for us.

Thanks so much for any input!!

Danny and Kristie


----------

